# Your Military Surplus/Heirlooms/Etc.



## CommanderBounds (Apr 21, 2015)

A while ago I was searching for something to keep that would always remind me of my Grandaddy Bill Bounds military career, when I found M1 helmets online. I have an old picture of him before his First Jump (see below) where the helmet is marked "341" so I figured I would buy it and paint it up like that whenever I got the money. Well while I was searching I found alot of Bargains so I ended up with a Czech M52 Helmet, Czech M60 "Rain" Jacket, Czech M85 Rucksack, Russian GP-5 and a pair of East German Cold Weather overpants all for only 14.79 because of sales and free shipping discount. I still need to buy the Helmet but I don't regret my decision to buy those items! If you guys have any sort of surplus you've bought, maybe something passed down to you or just anything military you own in general please do share them here!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2015)

I collect WW2 military uniforms, awards, equipment and artifacts. Mostly German but also from any country.

Here is a thread started a while back:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc-/militaria-collecting-15242.html?highlight=Militaria

Here are a few items from my collection:


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## stona (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't collect militaria but when my mother passed away a few years ago I found the certificate awarded by the USN to my father when he finished his training in the US in her attic. It was in a bit of a sorry state, but I conserved it as best I could and it now hangs in my house.






As a kid I remember playing with a flying helmet complete with oxygen mask and I also remember a flight suit hanging in the garage, all long gone now.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2015)

My Dad was a US Army draftees in the mid '20's but missed Korea. I have all his army stuff. Nothing much though. A canteen, some patches, clothes and buttons. But it's a Dad's and he's gone and I think it's cool. And the stories he would tell...


----------

